
Show HN: Coding WebIDE goes open source – The WebIDE Community Edition - Coding
https://github.com/Coding/WebIDE
======
chromano
Thanks a lot for this project, I've been thinking about coding in the browser
for a while, but you guys went much ahead... it is just sad for me to not
understand Chinese, but hopefully it will get translated to more languages
soon now it is open source!

~~~
Coding
Hi there, both the Community Edition and the Cloud Edition WebIDE provide
English Language support, you can give it a try;)

~~~
chromano
Cool, but how can I sign up? ->
[https://coding.net/register](https://coding.net/register) (I don't understand
a thing)

~~~
Coding
Sorry, since the i18n is still in progress, you can try the Cloud WebIDE via
GitHub:
[https://ide.coding.net/login?return_url=https://ide.coding.n...](https://ide.coding.net/login?return_url=https://ide.coding.net/)

Or open this Live Demo:
[https://ide.coding.net/ws/?ownerName=duwan&projectName=WordP...](https://ide.coding.net/ws/?ownerName=duwan&projectName=WordPress&isTry=true)

------
fwolfcn
Hola ~~ Nice opensource project goes internationa ~

------
V3coding
Good Job！

------
errorist
oh my god

